# New results!



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

To all that may think going gluten free doesn't help with Hashi's:
I just received my labs back from my doctor after my diagnoses March 7th and going gluten free March 12th. Second blood test was taken March 27th and the results came in yesterday. I won't have another TSH, free T3 & T4 until next week, but here are the results from the TPO:

March 7th - TPO was 439.
March 27th - TPO is now 290

Thyroglobulin is 37.3 (range: <34.0)
Thyroglobulin AB is 43.2 (range: <40)

I didn't have a baseline thyroglobulin as they didn't test it March 7th so I don't know where I started. 
This has been achieved with diet, exercise, vitamins and a thyroid supplement. No synthetic or natural thyroid hormones. I have no goiter or swelling, I have lost 10 pounds and I am starting to feel better. I still have my "icky days", but it's getting better. 
Did a food alergy test yesterday and I am alergic to just about everything (especially grains) so finding things to eat is going to be a challenge. Doc said we will test these again in 6 weeks to see if they come down any further.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> To all that may think going gluten free doesn't help with Hashi's:
> I just received my labs back from my doctor after my diagnoses March 7th and going gluten free March 12th. Second blood test was taken March 27th and the results came in yesterday. I won't have another TSH, free T3 & T4 until next week, but here are the results from the TPO:
> 
> March 7th - TPO was 439.
> ...


Totally awesome. And do you know why? I do and I will tell all if you want me to!!! LOL!!!

Just do me and yourself one huge favor; get an ultra-sound of your thyroid if you have not done so. You don't want to overlook anything.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> Totally awesome. And do you know why? I do and I will tell all if you want me to!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Just do me and yourself one huge favor; get an ultra-sound of your thyroid if you have not done so. You don't want to overlook anything.


Please share and don't keep me in suspense, but please don't burst my bubble! 
I am waiting for the doc to get back to me on the ultrasound.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> Please share and don't keep me in suspense, but please don't burst my bubble!
> I am waiting for the doc to get back to me on the ultrasound.


If you are allergic to glutens, and if you ingest them, you trigger your entire immune system to stand up and fight. That includes antibodies, autoantibodies and immunoglobulins.

Triggering an allergic reaction sets the whole field in motion.

Capiche'??? I know you do!!!

Good; insist on the ultra-sound.

That is why it is not good to take Vitamin D supplements at this time.
Vitamin D
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php

Best to get a little sun every day and eat foods high in D.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Andros,
Wow. Who knew about the vitamin D???? I thought is was a good thing to take. My level is at 46 now which is pretty good and I spend alot of time outside (I have horses) so maybe I will stop taking it. 
I don't even look at gluten anymore,,,I am very careful to stay away from it.
I was wondering though, what do you think about my Thyroglobulin levels? I was glad they are not that elevated. Is this good??? Can they come down too like my TPO did?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> Hi Andros,
> Wow. Who knew about the vitamin D???? I thought is was a good thing to take. My level is at 46 now which is pretty good and I spend alot of time outside (I have horses) so maybe I will stop taking it.
> I don't even look at gluten anymore,,,I am very careful to stay away from it.
> I was wondering though, what do you think about my Thyroglobulin levels? I was glad they are not that elevated. Is this good??? Can they come down too like my TPO did?


The Thyroglobulin is why I am urging ultra-sound. For one thing, the healthy person should not have any Ab to Thyroglobulin.

Here you may read all about it.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

Lots of reading but worth it. Advocating for yourself and knowing what you are talking about is a huge plus when it comes to navigating the insurance companies and the medical establishment.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> The Thyroglobulin is why I am urging ultra-sound. For one thing, the healthy person should not have any Ab to Thyroglobulin.
> 
> Here you may read all about it.
> 
> ...


All this did was scare me to death. Now I think I have cancer,,,,:sad0049:


----------

